# What is the biggest tire on honda rancher 350 without gear reduction



## Honda350boy (Dec 23, 2017)

I want bigger tires i currently have 26 mudlites but i want a little bigger tire without a gear reduction


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

27/28 depending on the tire.... I wouldn't go much more than that.


----------

